# Redfish on the halfshell



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Not responsible for Sudden hunger pains.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks great! What kinda sauce is that? I like the Yvette from Pappadeux on mahi mahi grilled not blackened.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whoah never seen that before. looks like pizza.  I bet it was tasty.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sauce found it's way into the pic, but not part of the mixture. The topping is cheese, tomatoes, celery, bell pepper, onion. 

instructions:
slice the fish as seen. 
cover with lemon juice
sprinkle with season all
drizzle with butter
use brush or paper towel to get the butter into the crevaces
slow cook over coals
wait till meat is ready
cover with above mentioned topping and let melt.
Then enjoy.
It was awsome.

Then use any left over topping over eggs the next morning. Man, what a great weekend.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

goodwood said:


> whoah never seen that before. looks like pizza.  I bet it was tasty.


Very tasty. Thanks GW.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

That's just not right. Here I am sitting in my office with no access to this delicacy and on top of it all there's a beer in the pic!

Nicely done man, looks like a winner!


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Beer*

Thanks Jim. The beer was definitely a major player.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks delicious, gonna give it a try next time I cook up a mess of Redfish


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Deer lease redfish on halfshell


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Deer lease redfish on halfshell


That looks good. About time to cook up another batch.


----------

